# the draft



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

so we got a late first round pick. who do we take? i say kirk snyder, luke jackson, romain sato or possibly dorrell wright if he dropped if we go for a guard. or if we go for a post then are choices should include al jefferson, kris humphries, lamarcus aldridge, or aruajo. we can get a pretty solid player in this draft and our organization has been good at picking late so i trust they will do good again this year.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

A backup center, or a young talented player, who can learn with Popovich, Duncan and the others.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I say take the best player avaliable, since I doubt there will be a PG good enough that late to fill in for Parker on Parker's horrendous nights. 


I'd love to get Snyder or Luke Jackson, but I doubt they will last this that long.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

i think aldridge is going to pull back out of the draft and go to Texas. well at least i hope he does . But if you somehow get Sato. I think that could be a steal for you guys.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

The least that can be said is that Sato does not receive much hype. he is often regarded as a second rounder in the next draft , even if he has been rather convincing in the last tournement. Despite this lack of consideration , I think that he could turn into a good pro , a defensive specialist may be. He would find a fine teacher in Bruce Bowen. Now , he would not change drastically the spurs' game , but would provide some good minutes. His fundamentals are not perfect , though , and this may limit his upside.


----------



## BAP (May 23, 2004)

Johan Petro

an future all star center


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I want us to draft(if he comes out) Dorrell Wright soo bad. I have a feeling this guy is gonna be a superstar. He can play either the 2 or the 3 and as a rookie can back up bowen and manu. I doubt he will be there when we pick though and I doubt even if he was we would draft him b/c Pop and the Spurs organization doesn't usually take high schoolers.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

if Luke Jackson is still available, take him, otherwise Snyder may be a good pick. Snyder is going to be no more than a bench player however, while I think Luke Jackson could be a real starter or atleast see a lot of minutes.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think Snyder has potential to be a real player in the league. Not an all star but a solid player especially in the Spurs system. He has a nice set of skills and if he improves his rangeon his shot then he would fit perfect in the Spurs style of play.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

What about Anderson Varejão??

The guy can be a solid contributor to the sf position (a position that we´re weak). He´s tall and has a nice international experience.

In NBA Draft.net it says that he won´t be available in the late first round, but there´s a chance that he stays undrafted until our pick.

Victor Khryapa is a nice name too.


----------



## BAP (May 23, 2004)

You would a good surprise as Tony Parker 3 years ago ?

Take Johan Petro in draft 2004 , 2m12 , 18 years old , anounced to 2nd position in mock draft 2005 

http://www.johanpetro.net 

French generation


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Luiz_Rodrigo</b>!
> What about Anderson Varejão??
> 
> The guy can be a solid contributor to the sf position (a position that we´re weak). He´s tall and has a nice international experience.
> ...


As long as I know , Varejao is more a PF than a SF . He is obviously a talented player , but he lacks quickness to be a SF. 
Moreover , I think that the Spurs are interested in signing Luis Scola , another good PF , actually playing in Vitoria , Spain. 
As for Kirk Snyder , I like the idea of drafting him. He seems to be a complete player and if I do not see him turn into an all-star , he will be a very good pro. Perhaps a new Mario Elie?


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Varejão can play as a pf or sf.

Here in the brazilian NT he played lots of time as a small forward, and the guy has a nice perimeter game (that can become even better, because he never had a coach as good as Popovich).

Snyder has a nice game too, he can have a nice impact in his rookie year.



> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> As long as I know , Varejao is more a PF than a SF . He is obviously a talented player , but he lacks quickness to be a SF.
> ...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BAP</b>!
> You would a good surprise as Tony Parker 3 years ago ?
> 
> Take Johan Petro in draft 2004 , 2m12 , 18 years old , anounced to 2nd position in mock draft 2005
> ...




This guy definitley looks intersting. I'd love to see a player like him get taken by the Spurs, because it will give us some more young talent that we have the patience to deal with since we are a proven winner already. Plus, we all know how crucial the Center position is, which is why I don't think Petro will be available. 


As far as Dorrel Wright or Kirk Snyder, I can pretty much guarantee that neither one of them will be as good as Devin Brown next year. Plus, Devin will be cheaper than our first round pick, so I'm not too excited about getting one of those guys. 


As I said in my first post in this thread, I say we just take the best player available, with some exceptions of course. We don't need a nutcase or some young guy who thinks he's too good to practice hard.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

The Spurs won't take a first round player unless he's a Euro. Then they're not locked down to a guaranteed contract. However, if the right player where to slip down that far...who knows?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Moe The Bartender</b>!
> The Spurs won't take a first round player unless he's a Euro. Then they're not locked down to a guaranteed contract. However, if the right player where to slip down that far...who knows?


They need scorers. If one is available in the draft, then they should take it. I think someone will fall to them, just like how Howard fell into Dallas' lap last year. Of course they could also get scoring help through free agency.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

They don't need scorers, they need shooters. If a good 3 point shooter falls to them then they should take him, or trade down into the second round w/ a team that has two second round picks and get some nice role players. Sato really seems like he would be a good fit on this team and unless Dorrell Wright or a very promising Euro player is availible at our spot I think we should trade our 1st round pick for a couple second rouners. Romain Sato, Delonte West, Arthur Johnson or that point guard from memphis( I forgot his name) would all be nice selections.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

You're right, they need shooters. Is the organization bringing Hedo back?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> You're right, they need shooters. Is the organization bringing Hedo back?





That's a good question. If he wants to play in SA for a premium price, he'll be back unfortunately.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Koko, in your earlier post, it seemed to me that you didn't think Dorrell Wright would be a good pick up for this team. Why? I mean he really is a good player and although he wouldn't contribute right away that doesn't matter for us. He would be a star for us at SG/SF 3 or 4 years down the road and there is no pressure on him to succeed right away. I think under Pop, there is no way that Dorrell would get off with doing a half *** job and I really think he could develop into a star for us. Is there some other player you like better or do you not think that Dorrell would fit in with us? 

Thanks


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Koko, in your earlier post, it seemed to me that you didn't think Dorrell Wright would be a good pick up for this team. Why? I mean he really is a good player and although he wouldn't contribute right away that doesn't matter for us. He would be a star for us at SG/SF 3 or 4 years down the road and there is no pressure on him to succeed right away. I think under Pop, there is no way that Dorrell would get off with doing a half *** job and I really think he could develop into a star for us. Is there some other player you like better or do you not think that Dorrell would fit in with us?
> 
> Thanks



Honestly, as with most of these Euro/High school players, I don't know a damn thing about them other than some of the brief stuff I've read here and there. Why? There's so many of these guys that it fries the brain. Plus, I'm tired of reading these scotuing reports before a draft that turn out to be horribly wrong. So, with Dorrell Wright, I can't accurately say he won't fit in with our team, because I don't know enough about him to make that kind of judgement. However, I still find it hard to believe that the Spurs would draft one of these high school players. We hardly ever hang onto a first round pick, unless it's a no brainer, like Tony Parker a few years back. 


I'll leave it at this though: I trust our front office to make the right decision with our pick, whether or not it involves this particular player. I don't see us taking a guy like that because Ginobili should be back long-term, Bowen is back for at least one more year, Devin Brown is a player in the making, and Hedo might potentially come back. Plus, you add on the fact that Popovich is looking for shooters in FA, and it doesn't seem to add up that we will take this guy. The same can be said for a guy like Kirk Snyder, but he's more polished than Dorrell Wright simply because Snyder has gained a lot of experience in college. Since the chances of us getting an immediate contributor in the late first round are slim, I'm all for us taking a project that can develop over the years. Dorrell Wright seems to fit that mold, but taking into account our draft history, a high schooler isn't likely.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, as with most of these Euro/High school players, I don't know a damn thing about them other than some of the brief stuff I've read here and there. Why? There's so many of these guys that it fries the brain. Plus, I'm tired of reading these scotuing reports before a draft that turn out to be horribly wrong. (...)


You are so damn right , Koko . :yes: .I also think that not only the league is in transition (lots of foreigner players for a few years) , but the draft is also changing and it makes it quite impossible to know what a team is going to do . A few years ago , with all the players coming from college , it was , in a certain extent , possible to determine in advance what a team would do , but now ... The good news is that this sort of change , in my opinion , will multiply the "steals". The draft is more and more turning into a sort of lottery.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I have seen Dorrell Wright play on multiple occasions and I feel that he would be a great addition to this team. He has a pretty nice shot and looks like it could develop to be even better. Plus, with Bowen getting up there in his age and Devin Brown not really being a quality starter we need to look for another wing player. We already know Hedo Turkoglu is not the answer. I think the best pick for us would either be Dorrell Wright or Romain Sato. Sato would be availible in the second round most likely so we could use our first round pick on a big guy. What do you guys think about drafting Antonio Burks. I think he could become a Bobby Jackson type player and he would reallly help out our team. I say we use our second round pick on either him or Sato.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Is there any chance that the Spurs will move up in the draft? 

The Spurs always found great talent with low picks and maybe they won't consider "moving up" a possibility.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

They will either sit pat at where they are at and pick a Euro prospect that will stay in Europe for a while or hopefully trade their pick for a future pick, or possibly a couple second rounders. There is no way we move up unless Pop falls head over heels in love with someone and they would be gone by our pick. (So like 99.9% sure we don't move up). I hope we find a Tony Parker of the SF positions in this draft.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Is there any chance that the Spurs will move up in the draft?
> 
> The Spurs always found great talent with low picks and maybe they won't consider "moving up" a possibility.




We really don't have many trade-able assets besides Parker, Ginobili, and the first round pick due to us from Phoenix. If we can manage to move up without giving up a player we have already, then I'm for it. I'd like to have a guy like Jackson or Snyder on the team, but I'm doubt they alone will solve our problems.


----------

